# [SPOILER] Datamine hints at new and returning features



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2020)

Source: https://nintendoeverything.com/animal-crossing-new-horizons-datamine-may-hint-at-upcoming-features/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251882943448059904


Spoiler



– There’s entries for two extra museum upgrades
– All three levels (after the tent) seem to contain an art section
– There also seems to be two standalone buildings: the museum shop, and the museum cafe (which incorporates a Gyroid section)
– Redd appears to have a ship which will dock on the ‘secret beach’ at the north of the island
– That particular acre is called Nつねきち internally (つねきち is Redd’s Japanese name)
– The ‘fake art’ mechanic is coming back
– Bushes are coming back: azalea, hibiscus, holly, hydrangea, camellia, osmathus
– Those might change; the list actually changed between 1.0.0 and 1.1.4
– Vegetables that you can grow and pick: tomato, wheat, sugar cane, potato, carrot, pumpkin
– 1.0.0 has a file for a “Seafood” Critterpedia page that’s supposed to contain 33 items
– The only one actually in the released game is the manila clam
– There’s a 3rd Nook’s Cranny referenced, but no details on features or upgrade requirements
– Diving will allow you to obtain fish (a different set from fishing) and seaweed
– There’s a portion of the save file reserved to store them already
– Unused shopping interfaces: ‘cGardening’, ‘cMuseum’ (possibly museum shop), ‘cRealEstate’, ‘cGallery’
– These might not be full-fledged shops
– This particular system includes Nook Miles redemption, bridge/slope type purchases and Kicks’s shoes, for example
– The code that pops up a “select an item” box (to gift a villager, to sell, to swap a fish out for, etc) has a “cTunekichi” (Redd) option – possibly will be able to give him stuff
– There’s a function that stores a ‘play report’ (Nintendo’s aggregate stats on game play) with three variants: get_recipe_diy, get_recipe_clothing, get_recipe_cooking
– Only the diy one is actually ever used, so the other two might be in the plans
– Some mentions of stuff here have been removed from 1.1 onwards; the list mentioning ‘FlowerBush’ and vegetable names has been modified to list ‘FlBu, V0, V1, V2, …’ instead, one mention of Redd’s shop has gone from ‘TsunekichiShop’ to ‘TShop’
– ‘TShop’ is in what seems to be a list of doors that buildings can have
– Since 1.1 they’ve added ‘WOffice’ as well, which isn’t actually used yet, but might be something they’re working on
– There’s a list of types for items where every type is used in the game, except for “Art” and “Dishes” (see below)



These are features that Ninji, who has datamined the game since release, has found in the game's code, apparently. I don't want to discredit his hard work, but obviously with something on the internet, you have to take a huge pinch of salt.

If these actually make it into the game, I'll actually explode of excitement. I'm trying to keep my hopes down so I don't get disappointed, but this information is too much and I wish I didn't stumble upon it at 5am!!

What do you think? 
It all seems like a bit much to me, Nintendo has been really quiet about what they will include in updates so I'm not sure if I should believe this. But at the same time I really love all of these features and hope they actually do make it to the game, even if it's drip-fed to us.


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 20, 2020)

I trust Ninji more than literally another source when it comes to Animal Crossing datamines, so I'm choosing to believe this, especially since it's line with rumors I've already heard. I've always been pretty convinced the updates were going to be substantial, so this is great news, and makes me excited for the game all over again!


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2020)

spiritslive99 said:


> I trust Ninji more than literally another source when it comes to Animal Crossing datamines, so I'm choosing to believe this, especially since it's line with rumors I've already heard. I've always been pretty convinced the updates were going to be substantial, so this is great news, and makes me excited for the game all over again!


I don't really know his track record as I don't usually follow leakers and miners, but I'm happy you think he's reliable! Earth Day is SO close so some of these features might be rolled out in a matter of days!!!
I'm too excited!!!!

And even if we don't get them all, the Direct definitely said "some new features including Earth Day", so we have to get more than just the event. Now I can't sleep out of excitement and it's almost 6am


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 20, 2020)

There was a thread discussing this already, but I suppose it doesn't matter too much since that thread's discussion has since died down. As for Ninji's trustworthyness -- a lot of the turnip price prediction sites that have popped up lately are because of his contributions. 

Personally, I'm hoping a lot of this  does get added because it'll be a lot of neat content in the coming months that would definitely be worth waiting for.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> There was a thread discussing this already, but I suppose it doesn't matter too much since that thread's discussion has since died down. As for Ninji's trustworthyness -- a lot of the turnip price prediction sites that have popped up lately are because of his contributions.
> 
> Personally, I'm hoping a lot of this  does get added because it'll be a lot of neat content in the coming months that would definitely be worth waiting for.


Ah, I didn't realise, that's my bad. I only saw this info an hour ago, and the article was the first thing I read, so I thought it was new. 
That's also cool—I saw those pop up recently, as well as the biology for hybrids.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 20, 2020)

The only thing I wish is fake from this whole thing is giving the secret beach a feature x'D mine is in the direct middle top of my island. I didnt exactly not plan to use it, but it would make creating an area for it a bit awkward. But other than that yeah I'm also excited! I wont get my hopes too high in case any of this is untrue/is removed, but it's still fun to think about it :>

I dont know about having two extra separate buildings relating to the museum (if Im reading that correctly) I hope the cafe is at least separate, but I dont see a reason why the museum shop cant be an extra room in the museum, seems a bit too much. But I guess it depends on how many stand-alone buildings they plan on being in the end


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 20, 2020)

+1 for trusting Ninji's datamining. He's done a lot for the Animal Crossing community with it. 

The only thing to keep in mind in that Ninji is just telling us what he is finding. He can't tell us if/when Nintendo will give it to us. Only Nintendo knows that. Pretty much all video games have bits of data in them that never end up getting used.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 20, 2020)

I can't believe this is real... only because I've never played a game with so many updates... but I actually do believe it too sorta


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 20, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> +1 for trusting Ninji's datamining. He's done a lot for the Animal Crossing community with it.
> 
> The only thing to keep in mind in that Ninji is just telling us what he is finding. He can't tell us if/when Nintendo will give it to us. Only Nintendo knows that. Pretty much all video games have bits of data in them that never end up getting used.



The fact that updates have altered datamined data to try to at least hide it and never out right removed it leads me to think that most, if not all of it, is planned at some point.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 20, 2020)

Pretty niiicee


----------



## sunchild (Apr 20, 2020)

redd potentially docking on the secret beach to do his shady dealings would literally be perfect lol


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

And I told myself, before release, "all they're missing is a cooking and farming mechanic and it'll be the ultimate simulator game".

If this ends up being in the game, I'm going to lose my goddamn mind.

Especially giving Redd the secret beach. It's a great use for it! Redd and Tom Nook have a not so good history, so Redd has to sneak in some how haha. It's great that they're keeping up with the continuity there.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Apr 20, 2020)

I hope this is all true. I especially love if you're really able to grow your own vegetables, since I'm trying to make my town a country themed one.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2020)

Larimar said:


> The only thing I wish is fake from this whole thing is giving the secret beach a feature x'D mine is in the direct middle top of my island. I didnt exactly not plan to use it, but it would make creating an area for it a bit awkward. But other than that yeah I'm also excited! I wont get my hopes too high in case any of this is untrue/is removed, but it's still fun to think about it :>
> 
> I dont know about having two extra separate buildings relating to the museum (if Im reading that correctly) I hope the cafe is at least separate, but I dont see a reason why the museum shop cant be an extra room in the museum, seems a bit too much. But I guess it depends on how many stand-alone buildings they plan on being in the end


I'm the same, I've completely disregarded my secret beach so I'm not sure how I'm going to plan around it :')
I don't understand those standalone buildings that have 'museum' in them either, I wonder what that means.



DJStarstryker said:


> +1 for trusting Ninji's datamining. He's done a lot for the Animal Crossing community with it.
> 
> The only thing to keep in mind in that Ninji is just telling us what he is finding. He can't tell us if/when Nintendo will give it to us. Only Nintendo knows that. Pretty much all video games have bits of data in them that never end up getting used.


yeah that's true. Things do get scrapped all the time and left in the code, completely forgot about that possibility.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 20, 2020)

All this seems nice. And i'm super glad that Redd will appear at the secret beach and not the pier. I would like to have the pier be expanded upon for extra shops to be added.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 20, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> And I told myself, before release, "all they're missing is a cooking and farming mechanic and it'll be the ultimate simulator game".
> 
> If this ends up being in the game, I'm going to lose my goddamn mind.
> 
> Especially giving Redd the secret beach. It's a great use for it! Redd and Tom Nook have a not so good history, so Redd has to sneak in some how haha. It's great that they're keeping up with the continuity there.


SAME HAT
I've always wanted to like those farming simulation games, but the energy and time mechanics stress me out. I would kill for a nice lil farming mechanic in animal crossing : D


----------



## Rosch (Apr 20, 2020)

Some of these (art, cafe, gyroids, shop upgrades, bushes) are expected to happen eventually, considering these are features that were staples of the game and some are introduced in New Leaf.

What I'm really excited about and hopefully is real are... vegetables.

Now, all I need to hear is the return of Re-Tail (for expanded furniture customization such as changing the complete color of furniture), and the series furniture themselves (I want my Rococo and Royal sets...).


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The fact that updates have altered datamined data to try to at least hide it and never out right removed it leads me to think that most, if not all of it, is planned at some point.



Oh, I completely agree with you. Most, if not all, of that is probably coming. I just had to say what I did because that Earth Day update is coming up really soon. Some of this stuff may end up being in there, but I doubt all of it will. Seeing how all of this has been going, I think we are going to keep getting new features over time. But after the new update, we will inevitably have people coming to complain "but Ninji said this will be in the game with an update, whhyyyy isn't it heeeerrree?!"


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 20, 2020)

This has me so excited!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 20, 2020)

I really hope we do get farming. That would add so much gameplay.

And redd coming on a ship. That would be so cool.

Was confused when it said museum shop and cafe would be standalone buildings. Why would the museum shop be a separate building? And I really don’t want more shops in the town because I would have to make some sacrifices to my town because I literally don’t have room for more...


----------



## Rave (Apr 20, 2020)

Ooh- very excited to see if the secret beach gets a use after all.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 20, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Oh, I completely agree with you. Most, if not all, of that is probably coming. I just had to say what I did because that Earth Day update is coming up really soon. Some of this stuff may end up being in there, but I doubt all of it will. Seeing how all of this has been going, I think we are going to keep getting new features over time. But after the new update, we will inevitably have people coming to complain "but Ninji said this will be in the game with an update, whhyyyy isn't it heeeerrree?!"



Speaking of Earth Day, I recall their being a Nintendo Switch maintenance being scheduled for sometime today, with the topic of '_distribution of update data._' 

I'm not entirely sure what Nintendo means by that, but it could be the Earth Day update?


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Apr 20, 2020)

Gosh I'm so excited for vegetables!!! If this is true! I thought Brewster and bushes would be my favorite but vegetables!!?!? PLEASE!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Speaking of Earth Day, I recall their being a Nintendo Switch maintenance being scheduled for sometime today, with the topic of '_distribution of update data._'
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what Nintendo means by that, but it could be the Earth Day update?



Probably! They would have to take the online server down temporarily to upload the update data onto their servers. Earth Day is not until Wednesday, but it makes sense to put it up there and let us download it a few days in advance.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 20, 2020)

Vegetables? Seafood? Cooking? I would have never thought 0-0


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Source: https://nintendoeverything.com/animal-crossing-new-horizons-datamine-may-hint-at-upcoming-features/
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251882943448059904
> 
> ...



Its a start but I want more things.  Waiting for island expansion, villagers expansions, 20 plus new buildings, Tortimer island returns, and etc...


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 20, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its a start but I want more things.  Waiting for island expansion, villagers expansions, 20 plus new buildings, Tortimer island returns, and etc...



If you want all that, expect to pay for it. Those are a lot of demands, especially for such a small island.


----------



## coney (Apr 20, 2020)

this sounds very excited! I really wanted to have an open art exhibit in my town with the art sculptures. Hopefully art comes back soon, Also hopefully with the Earth day update we get can get the bushes back, I used them a lot in New Leaf so landscaping felt incomplete without them. Farming sounds very cool, hopefully we can get strawberry fields, I always thought that would be a nice addition.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 20, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Its a start but I want more things.  Waiting for island expansion, villagers expansions, 20 plus new buildings, Tortimer island returns, and etc...



Those sound great, but might need to temper expectations. Realistically, I'm not sure if some of those things are even going to happen. It'd be great if they did, but... 

We don't know what exactly this game will look like a year from now, or more if NIntendo keeps supporting it. It could be radically different! I hope so, with lots of new features! But I feel like you're setting yourself up for disappointment if your expectations are too high. Easier to try to enjoy what we do have, and then every new thing will feel exciting and new and fun. If the game as it is doesn't feel like enough, you could always stop playing it and wait until some other time in the future to see if you like it better.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Apr 20, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I can't believe this is real... only because I've never played a game with so many updates... but I actually do believe it too sorta



This is very common now! For Nintendo, Splatoon is an example. But outside of Nintendo, many games do weekly events/monthly events.


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 20, 2020)

Can we get an F in the chat for everybody's decorated secret beaches who had no clue that one day that beach would have a purpose?


----------



## IndoX (Apr 20, 2020)

Bushes coming back is a godsend. WHAT TYPE OF DESERTED ISLAND DOESN'T HAVE BUSHES?


----------



## Rave (Apr 20, 2020)

Surprised that there's still no sign of tropical fruits, though. Please...give us bananas....


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 20, 2020)

Ninji is in the animal crossing discord XD He's a super trustworthy guy if his contributions to everything are to be taken seriously. *me shaking in my chair at the thought of growing a tomato and pumpkin in animal crossing*


----------



## xara (Apr 20, 2020)

wow that’s a lot. i typically don’t believe datamines as i never want to get my hopes up, but it’d be super cool if all of this turns out to be true


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> If you want all that, expect to pay for it. Those are a lot of demands, especially for such a small island.



I'll pay 20 dollars to increase villagers cap to 30 and I'll pay an extra 10 dollars to double the size of the current island.  Money is not an issue, having an option to do so is.  I don't like spending "micro-transaction" but AC is a game I will be playing for many years.  Beside AC has already profoundly affected my sleeping habit in a very positive way, that alone is cheaper than most sleep meds.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



DJStarstryker said:


> Those sound great, but might need to temper expectations. Realistically, I'm not sure if some of those things are even going to happen. It'd be great if they did, but...
> 
> We don't know what exactly this game will look like a year from now, or more if NIntendo keeps supporting it. It could be radically different! I hope so, with lots of new features! But I feel like you're setting yourself up for disappointment if your expectations are too high. Easier to try to enjoy what we do have, and then every new thing will feel exciting and new and fun. If the game as it is doesn't feel like enough, you could always stop playing it and wait until some other time in the future to see if you like it better.



I know but I waited 14 years for my ideal console AC game so my expectation are high but at the same time I have no expectation because its Nintendo and not someone like Sony.  I'll just take what they give us.

P.S I thought the AC community hate the idea of farming?  I'm confuse by this positive reception?  Everytime I mention farming on reddit, everyone tell me to go play Harvest Moon/Stardew Valley instead.  

Ironic cause i got into Harvest Moon/SOS/RF thanks to Wild World.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 20, 2020)

Not to get overly excited about some stuff that may or may not make the final build of the game, but,
*FARMING AND COOKING AAaAAaa*

I have this big empty lot next to my house that I was thinking about turning into a farm, so I guess I have to if this ends up happening


----------



## pocky (Apr 20, 2020)

On one hand I don’t doubt that a lot of these features will eventually be added to the game. On the other I doubt that parts of these features are already in the code.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 20, 2020)

Cranny having more updates, the museum adding rooms, and the secret beach having a function are all things I 100% expected to happen. Diving is something I was hoping would come back. Vegetables are a surprise to me but I super welcome them if they show up ♡


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 20, 2020)

pocky said:


> On one hand I don’t doubt that a lot of these features will eventually be added to the game. On the other I doubt that parts of these features are already in the code.



It's not uncommon for data to be put into a game via an update ahead of time, you'd be surprised how much it reduces development time. Nintendo does it a lot.


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 20, 2020)

Man, now I'm actually excited for these updates! I'm all about update spoilers lol. But the cooking thing sounds exciting, especially since eating has a purpose now! Also, more shops!! Can't wait to expand my plaza!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 20, 2020)

wow this is really exciting, hope it amounts to something. also the possibility of the addition of new locations and buildings makes me feel a lotttt better about not knowing how i'm going to layout / terraform my island yet.


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Apr 20, 2020)

> Vegetables that you can grow and pick: tomato, wheat, sugar cane, potato, carrot, pumpkin



_(heavy breathing)_

my island’s name is stardew so y’all can imagine how hyped i am for farming


----------



## pocky (Apr 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It's not uncommon for data to be put into a game via an update ahead of time, you'd be surprised how much it reduces development time. Nintendo does it a lot.



I know. I play other games and a lot of features are discovered by data miners long before they make it into the game. 

The length of the list is what makes it suspicious to me. They’ve discovered almost everything that fans have been asking for. 

This person could be telling the truth, but it’s just a little too good for me to believe.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 20, 2020)

Praying that all of this is real, growing vegetables and being able to cook would be a dream come true ;____; I said in a post a while back that I wanted to grow vegetables and cook meals like in Stardew Valley and we might just get it hehe~
Hope they fix all of the damn bugs first though.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 20, 2020)

Omg bushes. I'm so excited.

And farming seems like an interesting addition as well!


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 20, 2020)

> – Vegetables that you can grow and pick: tomato, wheat, sugar cane, potato, carrot, pumpkin


THIS! Not looking for Stardew Valley AC version lol, but it makes sense that if you can plant trees/pick fruits/breed flowers, adding a tad bit of farming on the side would totally add fun factors to the game. Also it’d really enhance the beauty of a natural/rustic farmhouse themed island. Hopefully this will come true in the future updates. So excited! ^^

Edit: and they need to fix those darn villager bugs like yesterday


----------



## Dormire (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm crossing my finger being able to make curry in the game since potato and carrot are there AAAAA


----------



## Believe (Apr 20, 2020)

This stuff gets me super excited, but I should also curb my enthusiasm since datamines can often be very misleading. I suspect a few of the shops won't be integrated just based on how much space we have on our island, but who knows.


----------



## Kindra (Apr 20, 2020)

Momo15 said:


> Man, now I'm actually excited for these updates! I'm all about update spoilers lol. But the cooking thing sounds exciting, especially since eating has a purpose now! Also, more shops!! Can't wait to expand my plaza!



That's a really good point!! I was wondering if there'd be much point to cooking but of course, eating gives you strength now! It'd be super cool if eating meals gave you a bigger or longer lasting energy boost. Eating one cherry at a time is a bit tedious. Maybe equivalent to how many ingredients go in a dish?

(With that said though I truly wouldn't be fussed if cooking wasn't a thing, that's probably the part of the datamine that is least exciting to me dkjghkjfdh)


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 20, 2020)

If Nintendo decided to just keep adding to what we have already grown to love with previous games like the coffee shop and art, etc.. then I will be a completely happy camper. Just keep adding features for me to play with, I will love it forever Nintendo!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 20, 2020)

pocky said:


> I know. I play other games and a lot of features are discovered by data miners long before they make it into the game.
> 
> The length of the list is what makes it suspicious to me. They’ve discovered almost everything that fans have been asking for.
> 
> This person could be telling the truth, but it’s just a little too good for me to believe.



He does the datamine for turnip profits and the patterns are pretty accurate so I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt.

With that said only new thing is farming and cooking (which is huge) but the rest is expected at some point.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 20, 2020)

Man Redd having a ship and coming to the secret beach sounds SO cool. And it's great that the source is reliable.

But until Nintendo starts officially announcing new features, I'm just going to view these as incomplete systems that were cut from the game. I also believe that for big staples that are missing too though. I'm not going to get excited for art, Redd or more shop upgrades until they're announced.

I did think it was odd that they needed extra time, only to have less content than the previous game. I figured they were adding tons of new items or new features, but we don't have much of either. If even half of this is real that timeline makes way more sense. It would be a big bummer if they planned all of this just for it to be cut though.


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 20, 2020)

pocky said:


> I know. I play other games and a lot of features are discovered by data miners long before they make it into the game.
> 
> The length of the list is what makes it suspicious to me. They’ve discovered almost everything that fans have been asking for.
> 
> This person could be telling the truth, but it’s just a little too good for me to believe.



Everything he's datamined so far has been accurate though... How turnips work, mystery islands, hybrids relying on complex genes. All of this info was found by him and is accurate as far as I can tell.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm excited for the potential of ALL of it, I just hope Nintendo remembers that there's limited space for all of this. 

I would love an underground shopping street though... like how cool ugh and it would allow more space on the overworld


----------



## Hat' (Apr 20, 2020)

As someone who isn't playing the game as much as I'd like because of a serious lack of satisfaction, I'm REALLY looking forward for this update. It seems to be bringing a lot of the features I miss from ACNL. 
Also... farming and cooking? I was completely against it at first but now I'd love to see it, I think it'd fit the whole game atmosphere so much!
And it would also add some cute little garden customizations!
I'm still hoping we'll get furniture series back.


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 20, 2020)

I did not decorate and completely left the secret beach hidden behind cliffs in my island. There is no way i'm gonna completely redo my terraforming just for a good looking entrance to the beach.


----------



## Raz (Apr 20, 2020)

I like this a lot, except for the secret beach part. I don't plan on using it and if I have to landscape my island just to make way to get there, I'll have to change so much that I'll probably need to change the whole north section... Which I don't even like to think about. 

It would make a lot more sense if the pier was used for this, as it's still there for nothing more than serving as a spawn point for 4 fish in the game.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm so glad my terraforming is moving along at a snail's pace so I haven't even gotten close to the secret beach yet. Now my idea of fully utilizing it seems worth it. I hope these rumors are true!


----------



## Jas (Apr 20, 2020)

i am, for once, happy that i've made so little progress with terraforming! i've been spending way too long trying to plan out something, and now i'll have something to spend even longer on ... wait... yikes

anyways i can't wait to see what people come up with! also. vegetables. would never have expected it, but i love it. i really hope these are true!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 20, 2020)

nintendo, I spent over a year being excited for animal crossing new horizons.
could you maybe give me a break? this state of constant hype can't be good for my health
also rip me, my secret beach is literally inaccessible lmao


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 20, 2020)

I love the potential updates. Of course we won't get it all at once, but that's okay Nintendo  
The only thing is space on my island. I should have left more open and unused space for potential buildings, lol. But hey, you're never done with changing your island


----------



## Daisuk (Apr 20, 2020)

I think the game really would benefit from an update. It's a perfectly fine game as it is, but having paid down the loan, upgraded my house to the max and caught all the fish/bugs - there isn't much to do except for decorating stuff - yet the decoration options we have at the moment are pretty limited. So, if you want to have casual gamers or people that aren't long standing fans of the game (like myself) playing - you want to roll out a few updates right now, as there's little incentive to keep playing at the moment (for me anyway). Seeing as it's a day to day game with seasons and such, that would just make sense. I hope and I think that updates are just around the corner. 

Thanks a lot for posting this, by the way! Was looking for something like this the other day.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 20, 2020)

Exciting stuff! I've opened up my secret beach but if Redd is going to visit I think I'll make it hard to access again, it'll add to Redd's contraband vibe.


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 20, 2020)

While new features are great, I really don’t want to replan my entire town to accomadate them. I feel like Nintendo has really screwed us over by not having these major additions in the game to begin with.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 20, 2020)

I am not sold with the idea of farming in AC at all. However, I wasn't sold with the idea of changing your appearance in the mirror and I love it. So, we will wait and see what really happens.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Speaking of Earth Day, I recall their being a Nintendo Switch maintenance being scheduled for sometime today, with the topic of '_distribution of update data._'
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what Nintendo means by that, but it could be the Earth Day update?


Do you know around what time this update is? That's super exciting


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 20, 2020)

One of my villagers recently mentioned Brewster, so I think that the cafe being added is legit! Can't wait!


----------



## Vonny (Apr 20, 2020)

I believe this because besides crafting and island decorating the game feels bare bones compared to New Leaf and some of these were just basic features in previous games


----------



## daisyy (Apr 20, 2020)

all i can say is thank god!! i'll probably have to re-do my shop area but i don't even care, it'll be worth it


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 20, 2020)

Will farming/cooking have a usefulness? Maybe just eat for energy, or sell for bells?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



JezDayy said:


> Do you know around what time this update is? That's super exciting



Sometime around or after 8PM Pacific today.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2020)

This list does make me excited, but I have to imagine some might get dropped as the games life goes on. I love this idea that Redd is now a fully fledged pirate/smuggler.


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 20, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Will farming/cooking have a usefulness? Maybe just eat for energy, or sell for bells?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020
> 
> ...


I think it'll be for crafting food/dish furniture, like the stewpot and such.


----------



## nammie (Apr 20, 2020)

I saw this last night before bed and I'm so excited for all this!! It would also explain a lot of my complaints, like why doesnt a deserted island have bushes, why are there literally no food furniture when acnl had so many, etc.

Glad I've been barely terraforming too because I had a suspicion we would get more shops eventually!!


----------



## udinafrog (Apr 20, 2020)

Just when I had started to terraform and decorate around the secret beach! It was going to be a special spot near my female villagers houses, but they will have to share it ocasionally with Redd it seems.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 20, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I hope this is all true. I especially love if you're really able to grow your own vegetables, since I'm trying to make my town a country themed one.


I am so excited about this part! I terraformed my island a whole bunch recently and have spaces I don't know what to use for yet - A veg garden would be so brilliant!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 20, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Can we get an F in the chat for everybody's decorated secret beaches who had no clue that one day that beach would have a purpose?



AC Reddit: This is my cute little secret beach that I decorated uwu

*Redd’s ship crashes into the beach and destroys everything*

Redd: SURPRISE M0THER****ER!! TIME TO BUY MY 100% LEGIT ORIGINAL ART!!!1!1!


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 20, 2020)

Well with the inclusion of pumpkins as a crop we can grow, it's safe to assume that we'll see a jack-o-lantern DIY recipe at some point.


----------



## Saga (Apr 20, 2020)

I think that of these features, I'm most excited about potentially being able to farm and cook, just so I can have actual food items to display, instead of some janky cake-hat at my outdoor cafe. I hope we get the ability to cook lots of different things!

I'm not super happy about Redd coming to the secret beach. My beach is off to one side, and has three layers of cliffs in front of it, and my cliffs have two of my villagers' houses. I have literally no idea how on earth I could even begin to excavate everything and build a bunch of ramps down there - it would really mess up my island's look. Guess I'll just go back to carrying the ladder in my inventory.

I feel like our island might not be big enough for all the shops, etc. they want to add. I already feel like I'm running out of room as-is! That said, I'm suuuuper excited for the cafe to return, and a museum shop sounds really cool.

Also incredibly excited for the art section to come back! Less excited for gyroids, but I'll probably just end up selling them all, like I did in past games. Free money is free money!


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm incredibly excited to see what comes from this info. I'm happy about all of it.

I'm also quite surprised that many people seem to be taken aback that new shops etc are being implemented, as it has been discussed here since launch, even if only speculatively? The game is only a few weeks old and we all *knew* that updates were going to bring new content. You don't need to have your island finished in four weeks and frankly I'm pleased that Nintendo are countering this by releasing the content in increments.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 20, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I am not sold with the idea of farming in AC at all. However, I wasn't sold with the idea of changing your appearance in the mirror and I love it. So, we will wait and see what really happens.


AC "farming" would probably work the same way fruit does- plant a thing, leave it alone for a few days, then it spawns a pick-able vegetable every 3(?) days.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 20, 2020)

Shydragon said:


> I think it'll be for crafting food/dish furniture, like the stewpot and such.



TBH, if food furniture happens, I will totally make a kitchen made out of food!


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 20, 2020)

I’m just happy Nintendo are listening and updating there game with a few bugs like the balloon bug, duping bug etc. I would Love to see more updates in the future cos I feel like there can be so much more added because the rooms are kinda disappointing with the size and everything I wanna see Gracie again and pave, Brewster the gyroids maybe perfect fruit would be nice same with diving I can’t wait to see what updates might be coming in the future


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 20, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> AC "farming" would probably work the same way fruit does- plant a thing, leave it alone for a few days, then it spawns a pick-able vegetable every 3(?) days.



I wouldn't mind that too much. It is just one of those things that I think I'll hate in concept, but actually love if it happens. Especially if it looks super cute. I have been eyeing that silo too. In fact, that might be one of the only things that might push me to make another profile on my switch for another playable character. Making a farmhouse.


----------



## sdw4527 (Apr 20, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> Do you know around what time this update is? That's super exciting



Very unlikely this is all coming out today. These are probably just their future plans throughout the year. I’m gonna guess bushes will for sure come out during Earth Day, possibly farming, but I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 20, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> Very unlikely this is all coming out today. These are probably just their future plans throughout the year. I’m gonna guess bushes will for sure come out during Earth Day, possibly farming, but I wouldn’t count on it.


I know, but any update adding new features is exciting

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



KitchenWhisk said:


> AC "farming" would probably work the same way fruit does- plant a thing, leave it alone for a few days, then it spawns a pick-able vegetable every 3(?) days.


I think it'll work like this as well! It'll probably be like the red turnips from WW/CF where they'd grow after a week and can be sold for 16,000 bells. I think everyone's forgotten about this feature so it might be similar to this!


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 20, 2020)

Not gonna happen but vegetables.... should include turnips


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 20, 2020)

mizzsnow said:


> Not gonna happen but vegetables.... should include turnips



I mean it could work, but even at 1 turnip harvest per week at one unit per plant, it'd not break the (already broken) economy or anything. 

Rutabaga or radish would be nice turnip-like crops too.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 20, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I know, but any update adding new features is exciting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020
> 
> ...


omg if they do add in gardening they need to bring back red turnips!


----------



## maple22 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'll be really excited if even a quarter of these turn out to be real.


----------



## Marte (Apr 20, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I know, but any update adding new features is exciting
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020
> 
> ...



You just dig deep into the deepest of my memory. I had forgotten about red turnips!

Also for all these updates, I'm excited. Farming would be interesting ~  Unsure if I trust this or not tho, but time will show.


----------



## axo (Apr 20, 2020)

I completely forgot about red turnips in wild world, that was one of my favorite features! I'm so glad it might be coming back


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 20, 2020)

I've been thinking about the possible cooking feature and I do hope different dishes do different effects. Like increase running speed (better to catch the fast bugs), increases luck of producing a hybrid when watering, increase luck when going on an island tour, increasing friendship when gifting to a villager, etc. It would be kind of a bummer if all consumables did the same thing, though, if that does end up happening, at least they would make great decor.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 20, 2020)

If you give us tomatoes pls give us cacti, come on some of us live in a desert


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 20, 2020)

I really really hope this is true but I'm not getting my hopes up!

Also, I don't know why but the idea of Redd showing up on a hidden beach to sell his 100% totally legit art is hilarious to me! I miss getting scammed by him!


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 20, 2020)

JustAWeavile said:


> Can we get an F in the chat for everybody's decorated secret beaches who had no clue that one day that beach would have a purpose?



Was thinking similar as I've purposely terraformed and moved my house for the beach to be my own little beach! However hopefully this won't be too intrusive? Like I'm fine with Redd visiting my private beach but don't want him messing up design ideas!!


----------



## Brookie (Apr 20, 2020)

Sorry to ask...but anything about: new furniture or old furniture sets? Lol


----------



## daisyy (Apr 20, 2020)

my face when i realized real bushes were coming to the game and i spent so many mats/customization kits crafting standee hedges:


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 20, 2020)

daisyy said:


> my face when i realized real bushes were coming to the game and i spent so many mats/customization kits crafting standee hedges:


Now I really want to see a town tour from someone who replaced all the foliage on their island with standees


----------



## tajikey (Apr 20, 2020)

Unpopular opinion incoming, but food gardening and cooking have no place in this game...none at all. I will welcome the return of Redd, Lief, Brewster, and diving, but definitely not food gardening, and definitely not cooking.


----------



## Blue Cup (Apr 20, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Unpopular opinion incoming, but food gardening and cooking have no place in this game...none at all. I will welcome the return of Redd, Lief, Brewster, and diving, but definitely not food gardening, and definitely not cooking.



You're not going to state something like that and not offer some sort of explanation.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 20, 2020)

Blue Cup said:


> You're not going to state something like that and not offer some sort of explanation.


Like any good or baseless opinion, I don't have to justify it, I just have to have one. [Insert derp emoji]

Farmville burned me out on the idea of a gardening simulator, and I love Animal Crossing because there's always just the right amount to do in the right amount of time. Vegetable gardens, to me, would be a time suck rather than an added bonus.

Yes, I know, I could ignore it altogether, but that's not who I am. If this type of simulation gets added, I hope it's not for another year. Again, add things back we've had in prior versions, and let us process terraforming, but adding features for the sake of adding them doesn't necessarily make the game better.


----------



## aibo (Apr 20, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Like any good or baseless opinion, I don't have to justify it, I just have to have one. [Insert derp emoji]
> 
> Farmville burned me out on the idea of a gardening simulator, and I love Animal Crossing because there's always just the right amount to do in the right amount of time. Vegetable gardens, to me, would be a time suck rather than an added bonus.
> 
> Yes, I know, I could ignore it altogether, but that's not who I am. If this type of simulation gets added, I hope it's not for another year. Again, add things back we've had in prior versions, and let us process terraforming, but adding features for the sake of adding them doesn't necessarily make the game better.


I get this perspective on it, but would growing vegetables really be different than planting a fruit tree in concept?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 20, 2020)

aibo said:


> I get this perspective on it, but would growing vegetables really be different than planting a fruit tree in concept?


For sure. Plant a tree and forget about. I can't do the same with gardens.


----------



## aibo (Apr 20, 2020)

tajikey said:


> For sure. Plant a tree and forget about. I can't do the same with gardens.


Fair enough! If the devs do implement a feature like this, hopefully their cognizant enough to recognize what's relaxing about growing flowers and trees in Animal Crossing. I don't personally see a farmville-esque simulator coming out of this game, but any theory's fair game. As far as we know, the vegetables could just be references to a copy-and-pasted Thanksgiving event.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 20, 2020)

aibo said:


> Fair enough! If the devs do implement a feature like this, hopefully their cognizant enough to recognize what's relaxing about growing flowers and trees in Animal Crossing. I don't personally see a farmville-esque simulator coming out of this game, but any theory's fair game. As far as we know, the vegetables could just be references to a copy-and-pasted Thanksgiving event.


If it's tied to an event, I'm all in. Bunny Day was ridiculous, but it was only 12 days. I just can't see gardening being a reason why this game could be better.


----------



## kotinni (Apr 21, 2020)

A little hesitant on farming as that has never been part of AC... super duper excited to see more shops / more upgrades of shops tho!! and for cafe and redd to come back!


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 21, 2020)

I love the idea of Redd coming in on a ship to the private beach at the back!
Personally though im really not a fan of the cooking aspect, I wasn't too keen on crafting and it was quite heavy at the start of the game but I feel like cooking would be something I personally am not into for animal crossing


----------



## axo (Apr 21, 2020)

I personally choose to believe that cooking and farming will just be to create new DIY recipes, since there are so few food “furniture” items (not including native fruit DIYs) I’m hoping the implementation of cooking will solve that rather than the energy bar.
I really don’t think animal crossing is ever going to become a farming sim, I think we’re gonna he able to plant and harvest whatever and whenever we want, and hopefully use our harvest in cute DIYs like jack-o-lanterns and decorative corn door decorations. That’s just my hope though


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 21, 2020)

i just want gyroids bro


----------



## aibo (Apr 21, 2020)

LinDUNguin said:


> i just want gyroids bro


They are directly referenced in the guidebook, so this may be within reach.


----------



## PinkCrayon (Apr 21, 2020)

not too excited about cooking or farming. i like it in other games, but i'm worried it'd feel out of place in animal crossing :^/
but i guess i'll have to adapt to it, i'll prob end up enjoying it if it does get added anyways


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 21, 2020)

aibo said:


> They are directly referenced in the guidebook, so this may be within reach.


yeah, at this point there's no question as to whether or not we will be getting them. It's more that I have so many ideas for decorating with them right now that...bro, I just need my gyroids.


----------



## IndiaHawker (Apr 21, 2020)

Any sign of a dream suite alternative please??


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2020)

So excited for these to arrive!! But I am also hoping for the return of the dream suite.


----------



## LokiBoy (Apr 21, 2020)

I really hope that diving requires a tool call the diving gear or scuba gear. Would be so cute to see players diving around the island with scuba gear on.

Also hoping Realestate shop allows us to expand the island and build new types of housing like townhouses, duplexs and apartments.

The vegetables  im not really surprised about, I kinda had a feeling that would be a thing considering how many times I have seen players request it.


----------

